# Who Needs A Good Laugh?



## Ulma Doctor (May 2, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SEA...RUCTION-/162056644462?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

maybe i'm missing something... where in the universe is a craftsman 3-4" mic worth 2.4K ???


----------



## MikeWi (May 2, 2016)

I've always said that when they use buzz words like "vintage" it means they don't have a clue what they have.  "don't let this get away" and other exciting BS means that it's definitely a bad deal.   There is so much BS on Ebay...


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 2, 2016)

2.5K with shipping. ROTFLMAO.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (May 2, 2016)

MikeWi said:


> There is so much BS on Ebay...



Which is why I have a really good BS filter for shopping on fleabay.


----------



## JimDawson (May 2, 2016)

I'll take two!


----------



## chips&more (May 2, 2016)

That person had it at $19.95 and it did not sell. Then relisted it at ~$2.5K. It’s probably a typo or brain fart.


----------



## Billh50 (May 2, 2016)

I know, I know............it's made of Platinum isn't it?


----------



## kvt (May 2, 2016)

We all know Sear is normally over priced.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 2, 2016)

You mean I shouldn't have bought it?





What gets me that for $2,495  he couldn't cover the $7 shipping.


----------



## Andre (May 2, 2016)

I just turned down a 3-4" Central Tool Co.  (Starrett) micrometer for $3o at a pawn shop, thinking that was overpriced and could find cheaper on ebay. Maybe I was wrong LOL


----------



## Eddyde (May 2, 2016)

Wow that means my Starrett is worth over $5,000!


----------



## Billh50 (May 2, 2016)

That's almost as bad as a $500 shipping charge for a $10 item.


----------



## tomh (May 2, 2016)

Ohhhhh   come on,    *you* could go the easy route and finance it From $120 for 24 months


----------



## jim18655 (May 2, 2016)

Looks like they fixed it. At one time Ebay didn't charge commission on shipping and I saw things for sale at $1 and $30 shipping fee. Computer chips were the usual item.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 2, 2016)

Yup, somebody fixed it. It's down to $24.95 plus $6.95 for shipping.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 3, 2016)

I just got this e-mail  from e-bay


----------



## ELHEAD (May 3, 2016)

Get it quick it won't been available at that price for long!


----------



## eeler1 (May 3, 2016)

Good find!!  I have a Craftsman 1-2", so it must be worth 1/3 to 1/4 of that, maybe $600 to $800.  And no way in hell will I pay the flat box rate shipping, thats on the buyer!


----------



## davidh (May 4, 2016)

if its an old sears, it probably has a lifetime guarantee. . . . .  is that really all that bad for $30 some odd dollars ?    i didn't notice if it included a "standard" in the box. .


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 4, 2016)

Last time I wanted to replace a Sears tool under warranty, they wanted a bill of sale less than a year old. It appears they've changed their policy on lifetime tool replacement. I guess it's the lifetime of the tool, and since it's broken it's past its live time.


----------

